# Is Sinn 556i worth it?



## //Napoleon//

Hello there,

I really love the look of Sinn 556i and I've read a lot of posts about how great Sinn watches are.
But before I pull the trigger, I would like to know if Sinn556i is worth the $1000 price tag (I will be ordering from watchbuys, which I believe is the only official Sinn online dealer).
I could be wrong, but as far as I know, Sinn556i doesn't have much of the Techy Sinn technologies, like Argon gas, Submarine steel, or tegimented steel.
Is Sinn 556 still a good value?
If you don't think Sinn556 is worth the money, could you recommend me other reputable swiss/german automatic watches less than $1000?
Also I have small wrists (approximately 6.5 inches) so I prefer watches between 38.5mm ~ 40mm

Thank you for your time

Sincerely,
Napoleon


----------



## //Napoleon//

Also, why has Sinn 556 gotten so much more expensive? It's listed as $1180 on Watchbuys site. But I've read other sites listing as $700...


----------



## LJUSMC

//Napoleon// said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I really love the look of Sinn 556i and I've read a lot of posts about how great Sinn watches are.
> But before I pull the trigger, I would like to know if Sinn556i is worth the $1000 price tag (I will be ordering from watchbuys, which I believe is the only official Sinn online dealer).
> I could be wrong, but as far as I know, Sinn556i doesn't have much of the Techy Sinn technologies, like Argon gas, Submarine steel, or tegimented steel.
> Is Sinn 556 still a good value?
> If you don't think Sinn556 is worth the money, could you recommend me other reputable swiss/german automatic watches less than $1000?
> Also I have small wrists (approximately 6.5 inches) so I prefer watches between 38.5mm ~ 40mm
> 
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Sincerely,
> Napoleon


It's worth it.



//Napoleon// said:


> Also, why has Sinn 556 gotten so much more expensive? It's listed as $1180 on Watchbuys site. But I've read other sites listing as $700...


Prices always go up on watches. It will cost more than $1180 six month from now.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Actually Sinn only raises their prices once a year, in September.


----------



## gagnello

It is most definitely worth it. While it does not have the special Sinn technologies, it is tremendously well made (typical German overengineering), sapphire on both sides with double AR, WR to 200m, antimagnetic, high grade stainless steel and a very finely finished ETA 2824-2 with blued screws.


----------



## breitlingso08

I think all of sinns watches are good value for money when considering their product placement, level of finish, and durability. If you we're to look for say a tag heuer with high grade movement, 200wr etc that the 556 has you would be pay far more for it. This is typical of the sinn brand. Part of the reason is because they don't have AD's so there is far less overhead. That saving gets past on to the buyer. Also sinn has phenomenal customer service.


----------



## //Napoleon//

After much thought, I ordered a Sinn556a today  At first I wanted to get the Sinn556i (the one without the arabic numerals) but I changed my mind and got the 556a. 
I think 556a model looks a lot like the 656 model. IMHO, I feel what Sinn watches stand out from other watches because there is that simple & humble charisma they possess. 
It's funny because when I first saw Sinn556 on this forum, I thought it was a little odd looking. But then I couldn't stop thinking about it!! I guess Sinn just grows on you until you become a Sinner . Anyways, I am very excited to get my first Sinn watch next week! Any Sinn556a owners here? Please post some pics!


----------



## //Napoleon//

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Sinn656 and Sinn566A? 
Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I know, they have the exact same dial, case design, and movement(2824-2).
And the only difference is that the 566A has a see-through back while 656 doesn't.
Any other differences?
Thanks,
Napoleon


----------



## LJUSMC

//Napoleon// said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Sinn656 and Sinn566A?
> Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I know, they have the exact same dial, case design, and movement(2824-2).
> And the only difference is that the 566A has a see-through back while 656 doesn't.
> Any other differences?
> Thanks,
> Napoleon


556 has a glossy dial, brushed case, and display back. 656 has a matte dial, bead blasted case, and solid caseback.


----------



## heebs

I believe the earlier 656 models also had a different crown/tube assembly, thus a lower water resistance.


----------



## //Napoleon//

So, my Sinn556 has finally arrived! But adjusting the metal bracelet is such a pain!!! After 2 hours of struggle, I've managed to unscrew only one link lol. I am using the tool provided by Sinn (it comes with the box). Any tips?
Thanks
-N


----------



## Turnaround

Congrats on your new Sinn. I love my 556a. Mine is getting scratched and worn all day, every day.

Nail polish remover. There may be some lock tight on the screws.

Also, the 556a has a matte dial like the 656. The 656 is 40mm and also has higher antimag properties as well as lacking the display back.


----------



## //Napoleon//

Thanks for the tip!
Here are some pic of the 556. I apologize for the bad camera quality 







Next to the Visodate:


----------



## LJUSMC

Is it the hex-head screws or flat head


----------



## //Napoleon//

It's flat head screw


----------



## LJUSMC

//Napoleon// said:


> It's flat head screw


Hmm should have been pretty easy to remove then.. at least, I would think...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Some people have used a hair drier to soften the thread lock with great success.


----------



## //Napoleon//

Thank you for the suggestion, I will definitely try that although I doubt it will work with mine. 
I went to 2 different watch repair shops to get the links out.
And None of them were able to unscrew it 
They said the screws are way too tight.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Did they know Sinn uses blue LocTite on the threads? If not they wouldn't know to warm the screws before attempting to remove them.


----------



## jtm733

Just to add, 656 is also antimagnetic up to 100 gauss.


----------



## Sextant

Hello and welcome to Sinn owners' family. Money well spent

View attachment 1027507


----------



## Campine

It is a very nice watch, size for me is perfect. I had real problems with the bracelet - it took two trips to the jewelers to get it right, and the crystal face is delicate and also easily smudged, due to the antireflective coating. Even with those caveats, I like the watch and would buy it again. The US dealer, watchbuys, provides very good service.


----------



## Sklegg

I just pulled the trigger on one and I love it. Watchbuys provides absolutely great service. This watch better fit what I was really looking for, a simple classic, tough, awesome watch... to quote a respected friend of mine, 'conservative bad*$$ery'. This planted the seed and now there are at least 2 other Sinn models that I really want.

View attachment 1582009


----------

